# Suspension



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I've had my '05 GTO since summer of '05 and so far it's stock except for a Corsa Exhaust and track tires. I'm trying to find the most extreme race suspension set up possible. Comfort and money is no concern. I've been looking through the suspension mods available on tbyrnemotorsports.com, but I'm really looking to deck her suspension out.

Any ideas or sugguestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

My suspension upgrades:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5070


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

www.bmrfabrication.com They have some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Groucho's setup kicks butt though...


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

i just did a bunch of noltec stuff, will do a write up soon


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Gonna do some more research, thanks for all of your help. :cheers


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Groucho said:


> My suspension upgrades:
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5070


That's some cool stuff, how much did that all cost you?


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> I've had my '05 GTO since summer of '05 and so far it's stock except for a Corsa Exhaust and track tires. I'm trying to find the most extreme race suspension set up possible. Comfort and money is no concern. I've been looking through the suspension mods available on tbyrnemotorsports.com, but I'm really looking to deck her suspension out.
> 
> Any ideas or sugguestions?
> 
> Thanks.


If comfort and money is not a concern, get a Z06


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

CrabhartLSX said:


> That's some cool stuff, how much did that all cost you?



~$2k in parts, ~$2k installation. Worth every damned penny.

Going with all Pedders stuff instead of using the Konis would be substantially cheaper, since there will be less cutting / hacking / tearing necessary. I went with Konis since (1) Adjustable Konis offer excellent tuning possibilities and (2)I really pile the miles on, and The Mates in Australia overwhelmingly said that the Konis were tohe way to go over Pedders.


----------



## 2005Goat (Mar 21, 2005)

When you say race suspension, do you mean drag or road racing?
If you drag race you need this to hang with the big boys.
http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66891


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

2005Goat said:


> When you say race suspension, do you mean drag or road racing?
> If you drag race you need this to hang with the big boys.
> http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66891


What a complete waste to a awesome IRS system 
This car was not meant for the drag strip scene, I just dont get it??
If your gonna be drag racing why not buy a Z28/T/A??


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

djray77 said:


> What a complete waste to a awesome IRS system
> This car was not meant for the drag strip scene, I just dont get it??
> If your gonna be drag racing why not buy a Z28/T/A??


Ah, yes!

Someone else who Gets It.

Believe it or not there are some with Terminal Mullet Disease ripping out the IRS and slapping in a yestertech iron axle in their GTOs....idiots.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

2005Goat said:


> When you say race suspension, do you mean drag or road racing?
> If you drag race you need this to hang with the big boys.
> http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66891


road racing


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Ah, yes!
> 
> Someone else who Gets It.
> 
> Believe it or not there are some with Terminal Mullet Disease ripping out the IRS and slapping in a yestertech iron axle in their GTOs....idiots.


Seeing the GTO.R giving GT class Porsches a fight in the Grand American Rolex Sports Car Series was enough for me to "get it." This car has as much potential on the twisties as it does in a straight line. :seeya:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I Stall Automatics said:


> Seeing the GTO.R giving GT class Porsches a fight in the Grand American Rolex Sports Car Series was enough for me to "get it." This car has as much potential on the twisties as it does in a straight line. :seeya:


Indeed, it does....which was a big draw for me as I am an unrepentant BimmerHead who at this stage of his life can't justify dropping $50k on an M3.

With $4k in suspension upgrades, I have a car that I would gladly tangle with the Bavarians on any track....mine in an '04 so the weak link of poor brakes is still there, though the ProSlot rotors help immensely.

Keep in mind, however, that the GTO.Rs in Grand American "cheat" against the Porsches and BMWs in the GT class-- the rules allow for the tube-bodied, purpose-built GTO.R to race in the same class against the production-based unibodies of the German cars.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Ah, yes!
> 
> Someone else who Gets It.
> 
> Believe it or not there are some with *Terminal Mullet Disease ripping*out the IRS and slapping in a yestertech iron axle in their GTOs....idiots.



:lol: :rofl: :agree


----------



## tkd0706 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah sorry to burst the bubble but the GTO.Rs are about as similar to our GTOs as Jeff Gordons Monte Carlo is to a FWD Monte Carlo. The GTO.Rs have a space frame tube chassis, and unequal lenght double wishbones at all four corners, whereas those Porsches are pretty much the same as you would buy from a dealer, plus all the upgrades and weight reduction that you could do to a normal vehicle.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

tkd0706 said:


> Yeah sorry to burst the bubble but the GTO.Rs are about as similar to our GTOs as Jeff Gordons Monte Carlo is to a FWD Monte Carlo. The GTO.Rs have a space frame tube chassis, and unequal lenght double wishbones at all four corners, whereas those Porsches are pretty much the same as you would buy from a dealer, plus all the upgrades and weight reduction that you could do to a normal vehicle.



Um...no bubbles busted here...read up two posts:



Groucho said:


> Keep in mind, however, that the GTO.Rs in Grand American "cheat" against the Porsches and BMWs in the GT class-- the rules allow for the tube-bodied, purpose-built GTO.R to race in the same class against the production-based unibodies of the German cars.


----------

